
Chinese Company Says It Will Soon Cross $100/kWh Battery Threshold - twoquestions
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2018/12/04/chinese-company-says-it-will-soon-cross-100-battery-threshold-slay-the-internal-combustion-engine/#28caabd17402
======
delbel
Just to put this in perspective, for $169 you can get a 1200Wh deep cycle
battery on amazon: [https://www.amazon.com/Universal-UB121000-45978-100AH-
Cycle-...](https://www.amazon.com/Universal-UB121000-45978-100AH-Cycle-
Battery/dp/B00S1RT58C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1544043381&sr=8-3&keywords=Deep+cycle+100ah)

however, you will only get 300 cycles before the battery performance degrades
to unacceptable levels.

If you wanted to use this deep cycle battery for 5 years (300X5, 1500 cycles),
you would only be able to discharge 20%, meaning you would need 5 of them.

So given that you can buy a $169/1200Wh battery right now, and get 300 cycles
Or you can consider it a $845 (5 X $169) / 1200Wh given the above explanation
regarding cycles.

So for $900 you can get a 100 AH 12v lithium battery, which gives you near
1200Wh, $900/1200Wh to give further understanding about the title of the
article. The lithium battery should give you the same amount of cycles as the
5 deep cycles. However they are relatively new in this size and unverified,
they will probably perform at this level.

~~~
Breefield
The 5 lead acid deep cycle's will weight approx 320 lbs, the 100 Ah Lithium
Ion is 29lb...

------
supermatt
is the technology getting better or is the cost of production getting lower?

~~~
sbradford26
I believe Tesla has been talking about reducing the amount of cobalt in their
batteries which would be a technology way of reducing cost. As well as simply
making larger more automated factories reduces the production costs.

Battery companies are going from all angles to reduce their prices.

~~~
samstave
Right, the clear indication here is on commodity futures for the raw materials
which batteries will require for the next 100 years.

If you want to own the future of transport, owning cobalt and lithium mines is
where to be.

So, who specifically is doing this? Thats where i would invest.

\---

Also, what will the overall environmental impact of the full lifecycle be for
a generation of EVs in 15 years.

If tesla is producing 10k cars a week, and they will require 2 batteries in
their lifetime, thats about 300K batteries per year - where they will last N
years... then what becomes of them?

~~~
belltaco
If you're a retail investor, it's probably very likely that the big guys have
already priced this in, and all you're making might be a bet that shifts on
new information.

The big guys also get new information much faster than the rest, and even have
people employed who's job is to get information via non-traditional means that
are not available to average investors.

For example:

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2010/08/19/129298095/with...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2010/08/19/129298095/with-
satellite-images-wall-street-analysts-spy-on-wal-mart)

Using satellite images of parking lots to predict super market earnings, or
using satellite images to estimate corn and wheat production.

